

Hackers breached U.S. defense contractors - arunsharma
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/27/us-usa-defense-hackers-idUSTRE74Q6VY20110527

======
Wickk
Inb4 this throws even more fuel on the whole internet-needs-to-be-regulated
path our governments been on.

Useless comments aside, curious as to the motive and who they think did this.

------
mrpollo
Probably faked breach to fuel the need for a regulated net

